# Remote Coder - CPC



## eebetchan@yahoo.com (Jan 3, 2014)

I am interested in a remote coding position.  I am CPC certified and  have 1 year experience in outpatient data entry and CPT/ICD9 code verification.  If you know of any positions or could point me in the right direction, I would greatly appreciate it.
Thank you!
Ericka
eebetchan@yahoo.com


----------



## emccready (Jan 5, 2014)

*Percyse*

Hi there, I work for a hospital but I know many people who are leaving hospital coding for Precyse. They have lots of remote positions and will just send you your computer in the mail. Starting pay is $27 per hour. I also only have one year of experience but have put in my résumé for prn work no more than 20 hours hours a week. www.precyse.com


----------



## eebetchan@yahoo.com (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for the info on Percyse! I will look into it now.
I have also sent you a private message to get more details.  Thanks again for taking the time to reply to my message!


----------

